# Predicting air fare



## Bill4728 (Jan 1, 2014)

Isn't there a website that predicts if airfare is going up or down?

We want to go to Europe in April from Seattle the best we are seeing is $1200  is this the best we will be getting?


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 1, 2014)

You can set up an ongoing search on Kayak.com that will post predictions. I think there are others too, but I use Kayak.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 1, 2014)

I believe Bing has an airfare price predictor.


----------



## petertdavis (Jan 1, 2014)

Prices for flights fluctuate frequently.  Many sites use alerts that will send you an email/text/whatever when the price changes for specific flights you want to watch.  One I use is Sky Scanner.  

In addition to price fluctuations over time (they can fluctuate as frequently as every day), you can play with the date of your flight and the airports you fly in and out of to see huge differences in pricing.

For example, if you were planning to fly to Europe on a Saturday, you might find that you could save hundreds per ticket if you fly out on a Thursday, more than enough to pay for a couple of nights in a hotel, and enjoy your vacation a couple days longer while saving money along the way.


----------



## GregGH (Jan 1, 2014)

Hi

which site has (  had ?? ) a graph of air fares ??  I saw it and now I can't find it in my links .... damm ....

Greg

ps - anyone  like this ( or just me? ) ... http://www.farecompare.com/maps/   maps of fare rates .... innovative

ps ...try ... http://www.hipmunk.com/flights-search   it is neat as it shows the layover time on non-stop flights ...you don't too little ..or too much  ...just like the 3 bears story.


----------



## talkamotta (Jan 2, 2014)

GregGH said:


> Hi
> 
> which site has (  had ?? ) a graph of air fares ??  I saw it and now I can't find it in my links .... damm ....
> 
> ...



Thanks for the information


----------

